# Funny Bird Videos



## BSteinberg12 (Sep 18, 2008)

Anyone have any funny bird videos??? This is one of my favorites!

http://pettube.com/view_video.php?viewkey=5a2e075a1a4a6e1b9770


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, he sure made me smile. The dancing across the table came as a surprise and was the very best part.

This one is my all time favorite - http://birdloversonly.blogspot.com/2007/09/may-i-have-this-dance.html

Snowball was quite a hit and we have several threads devoted to this cutie.

Thanks for sharing that delightful video.

PS - Welcome to the forum. Do you have any birds?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I laughed out loud!! That was VERY cute. Thanks for posting it for us.
And, welcome to our forum.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

LOL.. They are both very cute videos and made laugh, I should start showing these steps to my baby and see how well he is.... =)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*An Old Replay - Newbies .. Please Enjoy ..*

This is Happy Dancer ..

http://www.rims.net/HappyDancerRocks

Terry


----------

